# Music production on a MacBook Pro... Not enough USB ports!



## mojamusic (Jul 26, 2017)

So I recently got a MacBook that I'm gonna be using for Logic Pro X and I'm a little frustrated by the lack of USB ports. Trying to keep a portable rig...

My Samples HD and my Song File HD are both USB... there go my two USB ports
My interfaces are all USB and my Midi Controller
plus I have to keep the iLok plugged in

I'm considering either a thunderbolt drive to replace my 2 drives or a thunderbolt interface. I'm afraid I'm gonna have to spend some money.

Any other MBP users having this issue? What are your work arounds?


----------



## Ollie (Jul 26, 2017)

I use a small, non powered usb 3 hub. 1 port becomes 4 - no issues yet.

You can probably get one on amazon for around £10.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 26, 2017)

Get yourself a Cal-Digit Thunderbolt port, they are awesome. They are available for both Thunderbolt 2&3.


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 26, 2017)

Owc TB2 dock AND a 7 port powered usb hub


----------



## NoamL (Jul 26, 2017)

I use a 1x4 hub too. I only need 4 ports: keyboard, mouse, iLok and external HDD.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 26, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Owc TB2 dock AND a 7 port powered usb hub



Agreed, make sure it's a powered hub and also powered hard drives. I have 7-port banker and it's been solid for four years now.


----------



## JPQ (Jul 26, 2017)

somehow i have problems use VSL dongel with hubs. i have two hubs powered and where i also connected non powered one. at leat earlier have this kind problem and i have many external hds,audiointerqfaces (mainly going use one of them other is only used before i get anotehr fixed),dvd drive and printter.


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 26, 2017)

...no prob using eLicenser dongle on three different usb hubs here
...I don't put my SSDs via a usb hub because when I tested the speed was slower than either plugged direct into the rMBP USB3 port or via TB2 hub. Even via the TB2 hub there was slight speed loss. My solution was main sample SSD direct, secondary sample SSD into TB2 dock...


----------

